
Russia building 10-petaflop supercomputer - llambda
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/110583-russia-building-10-petaflop-supercomputer-joins-china-in-search-of-less-us-tech-dependence
======
kia
Actually 10-petaflop barrier (LINPACK benchmark) was surpassed in November by
Japanese K-computer:

[http://www.riken.jp/engn/r-world/info/release/press/2011/111...](http://www.riken.jp/engn/r-world/info/release/press/2011/111102/index.html)

~~~
defrost
Would that be the very same Japanese K-computer referred to in the second
paragraph of the submitted article?

> To reach 10 petaflops, which is just marginally slower than the world’s
> fastest HPC installation, Japan’s K computer,

------
shingen
Given the standard by which they're now defining super computers, the reality
is Google has the world's most powerful super compute system. If you spin up
all of Amazon's compute power it would also be beyond 10 petaflops.

